# David Halberstam



## jazkiljok (Apr 24, 2007)

his book The Best and The Brightest, is the definitive book on how and why we went to war in Vietnam- a great man and a great writer.

He will be missed.


----------



## Shuto (Apr 24, 2007)

A geat writer indeed.  I never read _The Best and the Brig_htest but I thoroughly enjoyed _The Powers that Be_.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 24, 2007)

He also had a lot to say about our current war. He will be missed.:asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 24, 2007)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 24, 2007)

:asian:


----------

